# Looking to buy a guest bed - advice please



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

As per the title I'm looking for a folding or temporary bed, I have a sofabed at the moment but it folds out and the bars just stick in your back. I have a relative visiting next month and need something comfotable to sleep on but haven't got the space for a proper bed as it needs to fit in the lounge. Have checked Ikea but they don't have anything suitable, any ideas for a good folding bed, futon or sofa bed please. I'm in the Marbella area

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toffeeboy said:


> As per the title I'm looking for a folding or temporary bed, I have a sofabed at the moment but it folds out and the bars just stick in your back. I have a relative visiting next month and need something comfotable to sleep on but haven't got the space for a proper bed as it needs to fit in the lounge. Have checked Ikea but they don't have anything suitable, any ideas for a good folding bed, futon or sofa bed please. I'm in the Marbella area
> 
> Thanks


have you thought of one of those posh inflatable ones??

el corte inglés do them

El Corte Inglés - Hogar - Gua Fcil


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres always Ikea, they do sofa beds which dont have bars that stick in your back lol!!??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

*ikea*



jojo said:


> Theres always Ikea, they do sofa beds which dont have bars that stick in your back lol!!???
> 
> Jo xxx



Checked Ikea first stop, but nothing there suitable I could see


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

toffeeboy said:


> Checked Ikea first stop, but nothing there suitable I could see


When we were looking waaaaay back when, they had several different types, styles and prices - annoyingly, we've just brought one back to the UK that we didnt really want!!!

jo xxx


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

toffeeboy said:


> Checked Ikea first stop, but nothing there suitable I could see


We have one of these, it is very comfortable (Ikea again, I'm afraid!).

LYCKSELE MURBO Sofá-cama 2 plazas - Ransta blanco - IKEA

Also, if the one with the bar that sticks in your back is one of the ones that just flops open to make it into a bed, try sleeping the other way round so that your feet are at the bar end! This is what we did when we had one.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

youngagepensioner said:


> We have one of these, it is very comfortable (Ikea again, I'm afraid!).
> 
> LYCKSELE MURBO Sofá-cama 2 plazas - Ransta blanco - IKEA
> 
> Also, if the one with the bar that sticks in your back is one of the ones that just flops open to make it into a bed, try sleeping the other way round so that your feet are at the bar end! This is what we did when we had one.



We've got two of those, in fact in one house they were my kids (not little kids 14 and 16yos) beds permanently and apparently very comfortable

Jo xxx


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

youngagepensioner said:


> We have one of these, it is very comfortable (Ikea again, I'm afraid!).
> 
> LYCKSELE MURBO Sofá-cama 2 plazas - Ransta blanco - IKEA
> 
> Also, if the one with the bar that sticks in your back is one of the ones that just flops open to make it into a bed, try sleeping the other way round so that your feet are at the bar end! This is what we did when we had one.


Thanks for the link, I don't have a problem with Ikea, quite the opposite as there is one in Malaga which is not too far (though if it's not flat pack I may have a problem with transport )

That looks ok and I note they do a chair version for a single bed have you used that or just the 2 seater, it does look like a folding frame job again though hopefully without the bars!

The current one is one of these fold out spring mechanism jobs which folds back into the seat part of the sofa. When you fold it out. the centre leg pieces don't touch the floor, which makes it go s shaped in the middle when you lie in it and the mattress is only about 8cm thick so you feel every bar and slat in it. I did think of a trying a thicker mattress but if it doesn't work I've just wasted money and then I've got to store the matress when it's not being used as well.

Thanks for the info


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

toffeeboy said:


> Thanks for the link, I don't have a problem with Ikea, quite the opposite as there is one in Malaga which is not too far (though if it's not flat pack I may have a problem with transport )
> 
> That looks ok and I note they do a chair version for a single bed have you used that or just the 2 seater, it does look like a folding frame job again though hopefully without the bars!
> 
> ...


Yes they do a single version. I have one. I have two doubles and one single and they're all really comfortable!

Jo xxx


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

jojo said:


> Yes they do a single version. I have one. I have two doubles and one single and they're all really comfortable!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, just checked and the boxes don't seen to big either!


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

toffeeboy said:


> Thanks for the link, I don't have a problem with Ikea, quite the opposite as there is one in Malaga which is not too far (though if it's not flat pack I may have a problem with transport )
> 
> That looks ok and I note they do a chair version for a single bed have you used that or just the 2 seater, it does look like a folding frame job again though hopefully without the bars!
> 
> ...


It's not a folding frame in the sense you mean, it slides out on castors and has a proper mattress.

If you have a good size estate car with roof bars it should fit.


----------

